# EMF und Serializable



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2010)

Hi,

wie kann ich eine EClassImpl serialisieren? Sonst bekomme ich immer Probleme mit der Übertragung...


```
Caused by: java.io.NotSerializableException: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.impl.EClassImpl
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeObject0(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeArray(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeObject0(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.defaultWriteFields(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeSerialData(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeObject0(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.ObjectOutputStream.writeObject(Unknown Source)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.doWriteRemoteInvocation(AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.java:199)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.writeRemoteInvocation(AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.java:167)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.getByteArrayOutputStream(AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.java:147)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.executeRequest(AbstractHttpInvokerRequestExecutor.java:131)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.executeRequest(HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.java:192)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.executeRequest(HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.java:174)
	at org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker.HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.invoke(HttpInvokerClientInterceptor.java:142)
	... 30 more
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2010)

Du musst Serializable implementieren. Theoretisch in der entsprechenden EClass in der API Doc des Class File ein @extends java.io.Serializable eintragen und neu generieren, allerdings habe ich das noch nie mit Serializable versucht


----------



## Gast2 (29. Okt 2010)

Im eclipse Forum haben Sie gemeint, dass ist ein Bug/Feature und wollen Sie beheben.


----------

